# BUFFY costume, needing help.



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

wouldnt almost any black goth wear top do? try searching the goth shops for black tops that resemble it a little and then add the ruffle effect with some lace? sorry i cant help more.-amy

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

The corset top is going to be tough – I’ve not seen one with sleeves before, but a tight vest, corset or bodice in black would do. The top reminds me of a peasant blouse – with ruffle – if you get the bodice top on the way you want, you can pull the blouse down until just the ruffle shows. The color is wrong, but I’ve picked up short chemises for renaissance costumes that work like that. 

They’re not easy to find at thrift stores, but look for a vinyl or faux leather “vest” that closes in the back or on the sides. Or, hit Hot Topic and look for something similar. Tight and black is the key, not the exact style. 

If you can sew, get some plain burgundy cotton and make a ruffled chemise, like on this site, just make the body and sleeves material narrower than they recommend. If you can’t sew, try hand-stitching some burgundy lace onto a top, then once you have the vest on good & snug, pull the top down until just the lace shows. Obviously, this is a short-cut version. 

I think vamp-Willow wore leather pants.

Don’t forget the part where they switch places and vamp-Willow is wearing Willow’s corduroy skirt, tights, vans and fuzzy sweater, but w/ her full vamp face. Not as sexy, but probably a lot easier costume to put together…


_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## faithy (Oct 13, 2004)

I might just do the other costume.. where she's all fuzzy. But thank you so much.. For the Buffy convention I'm attending in June I might just make the Vampire Willow costume, so it was a help.. again thanks! 

" Five by five. "


----------

